# Brand Spankin' new to Road Bikes--Real Beginner Question.. sorry :(



## CMS062407 (May 24, 2012)

Hello everyone!

This is a great forum, with a lot of information!

I will be honest, I am sure I know the answer to this question; but, I want to hear from some of you all, who have been riding for years!

Here is my scenario--I am right at about 6 foot with my shoes on, inseam is between 30-32 (I haven't measured yet, but I know it is going to be in that range).

I found a great 2010 Trek 1.2 Alpha on Craigslist, and it is a 52 CM bike. According to my research, that is going to be WAY too small for me.

My question: Is there anyway at all that I can ride this bike without it being too uncomfortable? I am not going to be riding crazy distances or do anything crazy. I will be riding about 20ish miles, 5 days a week (commute to work) and the occasional ride to the store.

The bike is beautiful and I really would like to purchase the bike--but, I am not going to buy it if it is just going to be ridiculously too small for me.


Last Question: Can I just not raise the saddle and all will be well since I will sit higher?


Thanks in advance! I am sorry if these questions are very very noobish!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

No. This bike will not work for you.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

You have a bigger problem than seat height and that is "reach". Unless you want to sit ridiculously upright it's going to be tough getting stretched out enough due to a proportionally short top tube. You may fit a longer stem but the max you can go is 140mm.

But, a 52cm frame is too small for a 6-footer.


----------



## CMS062407 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Without being professionally measured--would you all say I am more than likely going to be somewhere between a 56cm-58cm bike?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

CMS062407 said:


> Without being professionally measured--would you all say I am more than likely going to be somewhere between a 56cm-58cm bike?


The answer has got to be "maybe". There is no standard way to measure seat tube length so it's almost impossible to compare frames sizes by using seat tube lengths. Top tube length means much more.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

CMS062407 said:


> Thanks for the replies! Without being professionally measured--would you all say I am more than likely going to be somewhere between a 56cm-58cm bike?


Yes, you would probably want to look at bikes 56-58cm


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CMS062407 said:


> Thanks for the replies! Without being professionally measured--would you all say I am more than likely going to be somewhere between a 56cm-58cm bike?


Depending on a number of factors (cycling experience, proportions, fitness level/ flexibility - among others) someone about your height could ride anything from a 52 to a 58, so IMO Mike T.'s got it right. 

There are no industry standards for measuring to determine frame size, so forget the number affixed to the bike. The _geometry_ numbers (mainly effective top tube) are what will matter, but until your sizing requirements are pinned down, they're just numbers. 

You don't need to be 'professionally measured', but using some reliable method (keyword, _reliable_) you do need to pin down your reach/ drop requirements. My suggestion is to visit a reputable LBS and (if you don't intend on buying from them) pay for a standard fitting. Should run about $50 and will serve as a start to building a relationship - which you're likely to do no matter where your bike is purchased.


----------



## CMS062407 (May 24, 2012)

hmmm okay....I suppose I will just need to get measured and see what is best for my body.

I really like this forum--you all seem to be professional and not "getting on my case" for asking such "noob" questions


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

CMS062407 said:


> Here is my scenario--I am right at about 6 foot with my shoes on, inseam is between 30-32 (I haven't measured yet, but I know it is going to be in that range).


First thing I suggest is check your inseam. 30-32 sounds REALLY short. I'm 5'9" and have a 31 inseam with shoes. 
If you're 6' and have a 30-32 inseam, then you really have a long torso. You'll never fit on a 52cm because of the reach as was mentioned above.


Oh, and stop apologizing for being a noob and asking questions!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

tlg said:


> First thing I suggest is check your inseam. 30-32 sounds REALLY short. I'm 5'9" and have a 31 inseam with shoes.
> If you're 6' and have a 30-32 inseam, then you really have a long torso. You'll never fit on a 52cm because of the reach as was mentioned above.


I'm 6' and have a 32" inseam. my body proportions are normal and my torso is not overly long.

I have two bikes...one is a 56 cm, the other is a 57. both fit me rather well as they have different stem lengths etc.

a 52 cm would never work for me.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> I'm 6' and have a 32" inseam.


With shoes on?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CMS062407 said:


> hmmm okay....I suppose I will just need to get measured and see what is best for my body.


Good plan! :thumbsup:



CMS062407 said:


> I really like this forum--you all seem to be professional and not "getting on my case" for asking such "noob" questions


This is the beginners corner, so experienced members that frequent this area expect to be asked noob type questions. No need to be bashful - ask away!

That said, be advised that with many aspects of cycling being subjective, at some point you're likely to get conflicting advice. At that point, you'll need to assess how the posters logic coincides with your priorities/ criteria and decide which opinion(s) might work best for _you_. So, it's all good.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd bet a bunch of Benjamin's that it would be too small but that's already been said. 

My additional thought is that it's on CL so go ride it. The more bikes you ride, the better you'll be able to tell which is the "one" when you find it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

CMS062407 said:


> Thanks for the replies! Without being professionally measured--would you all say I am more than likely going to be somewhere between a 56cm-58cm bike?


I'm a little taller than you. 32" is my pants inseam. I have about 1" of "jewels" clearance when I'm astride the top tube of a 25" older Schwinn (figure that's 60-61 cm). Older steel bike with a straight top tube. I'm now riding a GT which is labeled "XL" compact frame, but is probably also 60 cm. Top tube is slightly down-angled. I have more than enough sack room on that.

However, my wife has a 56 cm WSD Trek, and I've adjusted the seat to my height, and ridden it comfortably for two hours. But it's way more of an upright geometry bike than my GT.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

CMS062407 said:


> I really like this forum--you all seem to be professional and not "getting on my case" for asking such "noob" questions


Most of us don't get upset if you post Noob questions on *non*-noob forums and if we do get upset then we shouldn't be here. We were all beginners at onetime. But......most stuff has been covered many times before and the Search function works a treat usually.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

And take your time and do the research....there are beautiful "great buy" bikes out there all the time. In fact, the more you learn the more you realize what bike you "should've" bought. :thumbsup:

**


----------



## CMS062407 (May 24, 2012)

hmm, well I just talked to a LBS, in person, and he said I could probably ride the 52cm trek if the stem was extended a bit....does that sound legit to you all?


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

1. Yes the bike is too small.
2. If you buy the wrong size bike and are not set up properly for the right size bike to fit you will either waste money or have a very short riding career.
3. The risk are high you are not going to get sized properly over the internet including this forum.
4. Find a good local bike stores(LBS) to try different bikes. A really good store may do some measurements and fitting prior to trying any bikes. Different manufactures build bikes to different size specifications and even designate the frame sizes differently-all very mystical!
5. Deal with LBS that have organized rides and or sponsor clubs/race teams. These LBS are usually competent. Once you get a bike that is the correct size and set up to fit you find a group to ride with, no drop rides, that you can learn from.
6. Don't fret too much over one brand of bike or the equiptment. At a price point they are very competitive. Fit is much more important. Buy from the LBS in which you have confidence as to advice and you think you will get good customer service after the sale.
7. Plan on buying a helmet, shorts, jersey, gloves, peddles, shoes, bag, floor pump and stuff to change a tire and inflate a new tube. This is a considerable amount of money-welcome to the word of cycling. Lot more expensive than running.
8. Have fun and let us know what you do.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

CMS062407 said:


> hmm, well I just talked to a LBS, in person, and he said I could probably ride the 52cm trek if the stem was extended a bit....does that sound legit to you all?


After they have properly set you up on the bike I'd have to see a side-on pic of you with -

1. Near-to-camera leg extended and pedal right at the bottom.
2. Near-to-camera crank horizontal and pedal forward. You holding brake hoods, arms straight.

Both with shoes properly clipped into pedals.

And know what "stem......extended a bit" means.

Otherwise it's impossible to have an opinion.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

CMS062407 said:


> hmm, well I just talked to a LBS, in person, and he said I could probably ride the 52cm trek if the stem was extended a bit....does that sound legit to you all?


Like a moth drawn to the flame:mad2:


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

My size inseam is 31" for a pants size, but my bicycle inseam (measured from the floor to a board pulled up tight into my groin) is 33." I am 5'11"

I have a long torso, so I ride a 54 cm Cannondale. I also have a 55 cm steel fixed gear that fits better than the Cannondale. I just bought a 56 cm steel frame which should be fine.


----------



## CMS062407 (May 24, 2012)

Haha well the LBS did say he would not generally recommend a smaller bike for a person, but if that's what they want, then he would do it for them. He said it should be fine if I put a longer stem on and adjust the seat height. Especially since I am only using it for short commutes to and from work.


----------



## CMS062407 (May 24, 2012)

He also said it isn't too unusal for a cyclist to want a smaller bike since it is easier to maneuver and a bit lighter...


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

The bigger problem is the head tube will be super short and require an extreme amount of saddle to bar drop. Unless you are extremely flexing and used to riding in a very aero position you won't make it even on short commutes without issues


----------



## CMS062407 (May 24, 2012)

ahh! I believe I understand..what you are saying...so that handlebars will be much lower on this 52cm bike..say, compared to handlebars on a 58cm?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

CMS062407 said:


> ahh! I believe I understand..what you are saying...so that handlebars will be much lower on this 52cm bike..say, compared to handlebars on a 58cm?


For a short person, no. The deal is this: if you buy a bike too small, you can make it fit your leg length anyway by raising the saddle to kingdom come. But handlebars can be raised only that much. So people buying bikes too small wind up with a huge saddle-to-bar height difference. Some are able to tolerate it, others are not.


----------



## CMS062407 (May 24, 2012)

I just came across this bike, it is 57cm. Would you all say this is good enough for a beginner? I would offer him $150 since the tires need changed and it will need a tune up....gotta start low 

Delsol Veloz bicycle

and here is the trek I have been talking about

2010 Trek 1.2 Alpha


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

CMS062407 said:


> I just came across this bike, it is 57cm. Would you all say this is good enough for a beginner? I would offer him $150 since the tires need changed and it will need a tune up....gotta start low


Seems OK for a starter bike. It may not need new tires. Many people see their unridden bikes with two flats and immediately assume the bike needs new tires. Usually, all it needs is a pumping-up. Forget the Trek, way too small as others have said.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

CMS062407 said:


> I just came across this bike, it is 57cm. Would you all say this is good enough for a beginner? I would offer him $150 since the tires need changed and it will need a tune up....gotta start low


 You have a lot of subjective terms here. 
What is a beginner? 
Someone who's never been on a bike before? Someone who's MTB'ed for 10years and getting into road cycling? 
Someone who's overweight and out of shape or someone who runs marathons and wants to do triathalons? 
It would help if you describe your intended use. Do you intend to ride a few miles around the neighborhood or ride 100mi centuries?

What is "good enough"? If the pedals go around, the brakes work, and it shifts it's "good enough". But what kind of performance are you looking for?

There's not enough info about the Veloz to say whether it's a good price. Check out the handlebar pic. The right side bar end plug is hanging out. From a crash? The handle bar tape will need to be re-wrapped.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

wim said:


> Seems OK for a starter bike. It may not need new tires. Many people see their unridden bikes with two flats and immediately assume the bike needs new tires. Usually, all it needs is a pumping-up. Forget the Tek, way too small as others have said.


What more can be said until we see it setup (properly) for *him*?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tlg said:


> Check out the handlebar pic. The right side bar end plug is hanging out. From a crash? The handle bar tape will need to be re-wrapped.


Yes, and the nut holding the front reflector to the front reflector bracket appears to be rusty. From a rain event or perhaps even a submersion?


----------



## CMS062407 (May 24, 2012)

hmm I found this bike...it has good components and he said he would sell it for $550....what do you all think?

Gary Fisher AR Super 57CM


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CMS062407 said:


> hmm I found this bike...it has good components and he said he would sell it for $550....what do you all think?
> 
> Gary Fisher AR Super 57CM


I could be off on the year, but it looks to be an '09 and MSRP was a little over $1k. Those paired spoke Bonty's aren't known for their durability, so something to be aware of.

As far as the 150km displayed on the computer, models I'm familiar with can be reset, so that tells you little about the mileage on the bike. 

Here's a link to BikePedia's listing. 
BikePedia - 2009 Gary Fisher AR Super Compact Complete Bicycle

If you're interested in pursuing this, I suggest test riding the bike and _(if it fits_, shifts, steers and stops ok) ask the seller to bring it to the LBS of your choice for both a mechanical as well as fit assessment. There might be a nominal charge, but it could be less than some surprises you might encounter post-purchase.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I really think a very important thing to understand is that seldom (and I mean seldom in it’s most serious form) does anyone post a link to a bike and get positive responses. The responses are almost always something like “no, it sucks and you are getting totally hosed” or a set of detailed rant(ish) remarks about the bad things regarding the bike but never really answering the question.

The real answer is going to be in you, and that is painful for a newb to swallow. I would encourage you to post here but take all of the advice and opinions, including mine, as just our opinion. You need to decide if the price for any particular ride is worth it to you, not us. And that means taking a risk, but an educated risk. 

Case in point – I bought a 1985 bike for $225. I won’t get into why it was that price but I am very sure many here would have advised me against it. I still have it and use it to commute. It’s not in the best shape so I had to learn some basic maintenance. I eventually wanted some upgrades and had to think hard about if it was worth it or if I should just get a new ride, that research led to a lot of learning. It gave me many more things that I won’t get into but my point is that the $225 I spent was well worth it, to me. Remember, you aren’t only buying a piece of aluminum with wheels, you are also buying enjoyment, so ride the bikes and if you feel good/happy when riding, perhaps an extra bit of money is well worth it?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> I really think a very important thing to understand is that seldom (and I mean seldom in it’s most serious form) does anyone post a link to a bike and get positive responses.


Not taking issue with many points you make and I generally agree, but telling someone that Bonty paired spoke wheelsets aren't know for durability and bike computers can be reset is (IMO and hopefully) educating them, not criticizing the bike in general or outright offering that it isn't worth it. 

You're right, only the buyer can decide the net worth, but the beauty of a forum is to garner opinions and along with other methods of research, hopefully make a more educated decision.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

BostonG said:


> I really think a very important thing to understand is that seldom (and I mean seldom in it’s most serious form) does anyone post a link to a bike and get positive responses. The responses are almost always something like “no, it sucks and you are getting totally hosed” or a set of detailed rant(ish) remarks about the bad things regarding the bike but never really answering the question.


That's odd because my experience here has been totally opposite. I don't ever recall seeing someone told that their bike sucks. 
PJ352 for instance frequently (and I mean frequently in it’s most serious form) responds to noobies asking for help. He's always patient, thorough and positive in his answers.

Overwhelmingly what I see being told to noob's is "Make sure the bike fits you". Which of course is never bad advice. 
And when the OP asks the question "what do you all think?" There is no wrong way to answer it.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> telling someone that Bonty paired spoke wheelsets aren't know for durability and bike computers can be reset is (IMO and hopefully) educating them, not criticizing the bike in general or outright offering that it isn't worth it.


I just meant to help the OP understand that some of us can lean towards being too critical and sometimes get lost in detail so that he doesn’t feel like a sucker if he pays 300 for a bike that some people say isn’t “worth” more than 200, if he likes it. 

Offering information about durability and such is great and valuable. I was coming from the perspective that the OP posted several links to different bikes and asked for opinions so it seems like he is giving those opinions a fair amount of weight. I wanted to remind him to not lose site that his opinion matters too and matter most.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

tlg said:


> That's odd because my experience here has been totally opposite. I don't ever recall seeing someone told that their bike sucks.


I typically don’t see that either. I do see that people almost always say the bike that someone is looking to buy of Craigslist or someplace is not a good buy, or just offer criticism which implies that the OP would be a sucker to get the bike. 




tlg said:


> PJ352 for instance frequently (and I mean frequently in it’s most serious form) responds to noobies asking for help. He's always patient, thorough and positive in his answers.


Yes, he is very loveable, I mean how can you not love someone who has an avatar of a squinty dog?



tlg said:


> (and I mean frequently in it’s most serious form)


Why you gotsta be snippy anyway? I was just trying to help.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Why you gotsta be snippy anyway? I was just trying to help.


Au contraire mon fraire. I liked your phrase. 
And I'll probably be stealing it a lot from now on. 
And don't expect to get credit for it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Yes, he is very loveable, I mean how can you not love someone who has an avatar of a squinty dog?


Not squinty, flinty. Or, if you prefer, obdurate. :yesnod:


----------



## skappy7 (Apr 29, 2012)

CMS062407 said:


> Thanks for the replies! Without being professionally measured--would you all say I am more than likely going to be somewhere between a 56cm-58cm bike?


I'm in the same boat as you. I have the same inseam and height, and I'm looking at a 56cm and 57cm. The standover height on a 58 is too tall for our inseam i think


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to give my $0.02 worth of advice. If you can find a couple bike stores near you. Ride several different sizes of bikes in a couple different frame geometries. Test rides are for the most part free, and as long as you're up front about the fact that you're currently shopping around and doing research most stores I've been in are quite willing to help you out as long as they aren't busy.

Additionally I'd suggest looking at Performance Bike (if there is one near you) for a new bike. The ones near me have several different Fuji Newest, and Scattante 2012 models onsale, as well as a smattering of older 2011 new bikes on clearance. New is well, new, and you don't have to worry about wear, how well the previous owner maintained things, etc. If you decided to go used, either 1) buy it from a local shop, or 2) as mentioned above have it checked out by a local shop before purchasing.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

If you're prepared to plunk down $750 on a used bike, take that budget and make the rounds to your LBS, and ask around for what they have in stock or can get that's on sale/last year's model in your price range. You'll be surprised what you can get, and btw that Trek 1.2 52cm that you liked so much can be had new for pretty close to what that craigslist seller was offering it.
Besides, a new bike will come with warranty and you may even end up with a shop that will do free tune-ups or adjustments or give you a good discount on these services and other accessories that you'll need like a helmet, shoes, shorts, etc... if you bought your bike from them.

My $0.02...


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Try riding that bike with their mods and then try a 56-58. My bet is that you will feel better on the 56-58. I'm 5'10" with a 30" inseam and ride a 56, I would not even consider a 52. The only real way to find out is for them to set up the bike and for you to ride it and also try a bigger frame.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't wast a thought on a bike that does not fit! Enjoy researching your bike, take your time as their are always great deals!


----------



## pauljdav (Apr 30, 2012)

I am nearly the same size as you are. When I first started testing bikes a couple of months ago I could not tell any difference in reach, comfor at all. I bought an inexpensive Northrock bike a few months ago to see if I even liked riding.

After logging in hundreds of miles I decided it was worth it to buy a good real road bike. Now, because of the riding I did, I was able to tell a significant difference between a 54 and a 56. I bought a 54" Specialized Secteur Elite Apex. I only have around a hundred miles on it in the few weeks I have had it due to rain. So far the fit is perfect and I am very happy I waited. The Trek 2.1 was one of the ones I was looking at as well.

My point is to test different bikes and components. Make sure you are getting the right fit, then look for a deal in the bike or bikes you chose. 

I am very happy with the geometry of the Secteur compared to the Trek for the type of riding I plan to do. 

Good luck on what you end up doing.


----------



## pauljdav (Apr 30, 2012)

Hottody said:


> Don't wast a thought on a bike that does not fit! Enjoy researching your bike, take your time as their are always great deals!


This is true. Once I decided what I wanted I found a new 2011 model for over 300 off what the 2012's were. So far I have not found a better bike for me at the price I paid. 

Paul


----------

